# Incomplete bowel movements everyday



## Williamsz (Nov 23, 2013)

Since about one year ago i've been having a problem with completely emptying my bowels. I've always been someone who went to the toilet once a day to pass stools but since this problem started i've been unable to relieve myself 100% in a single visit to the bathroom. I generally nees to go to the bathroom right after breakfast and I find that i'm able to pass about 70% of the stool but then I get to a point where I can feel the remainder inside my rectum but I just cannot push it out no matter how hard I try. My stool is semi formed alot of the time - I feel it has no real bulk. After being unable to empty completely in the morning I often feel gassy, bloated , unrelieved and end up needing to have a second bowel movement after my next meal (lunch). When I do go again I have a similar problem as I did in the morning where i'm only able to empty about 60-70%. I find if I push really hard after i've emptied that first 70%, small thin pieces will come out. Once again i'm left feeling gassy, bloated and not completely done. I may go a third time but the outcome is always the same as the first two times. As a result I pretty much never have a feeling of total relief from having to go to the toilet. This past year has given me alot of frustration because of this problem. I'm 20 at the moment and these feelings of never being empty and feeling gassy are ruining my life. Its made my studies as a university student substantially harder and all leisurely/social activities alot less enjoyable. I've changed my diet around many times and eat healthy with plenty of fruits and vegetables but it doesn't make a difference. I always feel unwell and its starting to get to me now. I would really like to hear from someone out there who has my problem and found a way around it. Is there anyone who knows how to cure these incomplete bowel movements?

PS I've had a colonoscopy done. ultra sound and also stool tests. None of these showed abnormalities. I did however also have an X ray done and it showed that I had 'fecal loading' which pretty much corresponds to my symptoms of feeling un-empty all the time.


----------



## Rahul MS (Sep 14, 2013)

@ William

I am having same kind of symptoms that you are suffering.

I used to have severe bloating/gas however this is resolved with some ayurvedic medicines for me.

now I am only have contipation and sometimes nausea if I do not have BM, I am using triphala safe ayurvedic laxative for constipation every night.

Have you used to suffer from constipation from begining ?

Did you have any sleep problems/Stressful life situation when your problem started ?

And are you using any laxative for morning BM ?


----------

